# Raf north creake



## Mikeymutt (Apr 13, 2014)

Raf north creake is a bomber base situated a few miles away from fakenham,it started life as a decoy airfield but was designated to a working airfield and was a satellite to raf bircham newton..the station opened in 1943 and was closed in 1947. A lot of the site is agricultural industry,and a large solar panel farm has been constructed alongside the old runway..but in the woodland around the site there is still several buildings including the rear of the old cinema.






















The original runway.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 13, 2014)

really good effort on ur shots mate, like the location to well done!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 13, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> really good effort on ur shots mate, like the location to well done!



Cheers mate been trying a new camera out the last few weeks ands it's working well.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 13, 2014)

very well indeed mate


----------



## AgentTintin (Apr 13, 2014)

Really like the processing on the images - is it HDR?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 13, 2014)

AgentTintin said:


> Really like the processing on the images - is it HDR?



thank you..It's very slight hdr..but only a little..and a little saturation taken out.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Apr 13, 2014)

I was near here a couple of weeks ago and took some pics of the pillbox, I saw the buildings in the woods but did not know what they were for. Now thanks to your post I will go back for a better look.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 13, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> I was near here a couple of weeks ago and took some pics of the pillbox, I saw the buildings in the woods but did not know what they were for. Now thanks to your post I will go back for a better look.



The buildings are spread over several areas..not just off the road.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 13, 2014)

Really nice pics, especially like the first one!


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 13, 2014)

Very nice I like this a lot


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2014)

Cracking images thanks for sharing.


----------



## fleydog (Apr 13, 2014)

What a fabulous find. Well done.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice one, lots of bits left!


----------



## FFerret (Apr 25, 2014)

Great photos, have added site to my 2Do list


----------

